# BeeHives & Grapes?



## rpdranc (Apr 20, 2015)

Would there be any harm in keeping a couple medium hive / 8 frame suppers on property near vineyard? Anyone have bee hives and grape vineyard?

Thx


----------



## TonyR (Apr 20, 2015)

Will be no problem, had 2 hives in my yard last summer about 50 ft from my vines.


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 20, 2015)

I have hives next to my vineyard as well. No problem.


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 20, 2015)

No. No problem as long as you do not use chemical pesticides. But there is no advantage either as honey bees do not really make much use of grapes for nectar or pollen.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Depends on what you have for a cover crop in the grapes. If you have clover between the grapes (in a small amount of course) and don't use bee toxic chemicals they can ustilize the nectar from that crop.


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks, very much appreciated!!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 21, 2015)

The fungicides are now being considered as one of the stresses on honeybees, they think that the fungicides interfere with the bees fermenting their pollen to make beebread,just something to consider when you have something like dandelions in the vineyard and are spraying your grapes with fungicides. WVMJ


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes I worked for the Genesee Brewing Co for 10 years and we donated a % of our JW Dundees Honey Brown sales to Colony Collapse Disorder to 'help save the bees', pretty disturbing trend that they seemed to be at a loss to explain, hopefully their populations are back on the mend?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 21, 2015)

rpdranc said:


> Yes I worked for the Genesee Brewing Co for 10 years and we donated a % of our JW Dundees Honey Brown sales to Colony Collapse Disorder to 'help save the bees', pretty disturbing trend that they seemed to be at a loss to explain, hopefully their populations are back on the mend?




I recall the JW Dundee Honey Brown "Beer God Has Spoken" ads from back in the 80's. I have
a couple of their pint beer glasses that still make me chuckle when I use them.


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 21, 2015)

Of any campaign we ever ran, EVERYBODY remembers that one, ha!!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 22, 2015)

rpdranc said:


> Yes I worked for the Genesee Brewing Co for 10 years and we donated a % of our JW Dundees Honey Brown sales to Colony Collapse Disorder to 'help save the bees', pretty disturbing trend that they seemed to be at a lo disorder" is a real problem they are beginning to understand ss to explain, hopefully their populations are back on the mend?



Catastrophes among the bee community seem to befall it's members each year. The past three have years have seem major accidents resulting in the loss of hundreds of hives and millions of bees. 4 years ago millions froze in a semi crossing Wyoming. 
20 years ago there were 5 million active hives in the U.S. today there are half that. 
Although "colony collapse disorder is a real problem they are beginning to understand it's cause and many beekeepers are with good degrees of success able to circumvent it. 

When I started keeping bees, it was easy Buy a 3 pound package from Montgomery Wards put it in a hive add supers and collect honey. Truly it was that simple!
In the early to mid 80s America was introduced to the tracheal mite, the varroa mite, and small hive beetles. Speculation about how it happened varies. However a general consensus it China shipped infected bee packages to the U.S. in an attempt to destabilize the profit in honey production in an attempt to corner the market. 
Bee keeping is a struggle today and the profit margin for commercial beekeepers shrinks every year. Pesticides, pollution, and other factors take greater toll on bee populations every year. 

How can the general population help our bees? The answer is simple. Be cautious of the pesticides you use, timing there use during off bloom periods. 

And "BUY LOCAL HONEY" you need not find a local beekeeper, although that would be best for your health, but at least read the label, if it says anything other than a product of USA. DON'T BUY IT!!!. 

I apologize to our sister country CANADA. But this is one issue I feel strongly about. But know that if I had to buy non U.S. honey. Canadian Honey would be the only acceptable alternative!


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 22, 2015)

Bergman that is fascinating , I am in awe that China intentionally introduced that into US!
Neighbor behind us has hives and we buy from him. We also kind of think this local raw honey ingestion has a positive impact on our kids who have really bad allergies... Not sure if we are crazy for thinking so but we swear by it. With you 100%, thanks for sharing!!
Any recommendations for suppliers of hive and bees? Any advantage to sourcing bees from cold climate if you live in Midwest? Was told "BrushyMountainBeeFarm.com for hive and Bee's "Italian" Garden Apiaries in Georgia for Bees? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Bergmann (Apr 22, 2015)

I have over 100 hives at any given time, at one time I had over 1000 so I bought all kinds if nifty power tools to do rabbit joints and dado cuts, plainer and bed sander ect. so I make my won hive components. I also sell beekeeping supplies in my shop. so what I do buy I buy from my wholesaler. But they sell retail as well, Mann Lake I don't know it I am supposed to do this here but their website is www.mannlakeltd.com. if you purchase over $100.00 they give free shipping, quite a value today. 
With as many hives as I have I have not bought bees in a long while. but there are many suppliers in Georgia as well as California. Craig's list is anther option to source local bees.


----------

